# Congrats Oregon_camper



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS JIM 
8000 POST ...WOW*









KEEP EM COMIN ....WE KNOW YOU WILL


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

8000!!!!!! Wow!

What do you do in your spare time? Oh, I forgot, with 8000 posts, you don't have any spare time.









Congrats and keep them coming.

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow! It seemed like yesterday when the only one posting more than me was Y-Guy!
Keep up the good work...you guys are all doing a lot of good with your posts!
"round of applause!"


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's great Jim. Keep up the good work. It obviously rains too much up in Oregon for you to do anything else but posting on Outbackers.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

WOW!! 8000 posts?!?!?!?!

That is a lot of typing.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Jim!

*8,000 POSTS! WHOO HOO!*

Looks like you are still on track to be the first to 10,000!
Of course, that automatically resets your post count. But what a feeling of accomplishiment that will be!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dude, step _away _from the computer


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, 8000. Do you own an OB or just talk about them?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!
Dude.....do you have an internet connection in your bathroom?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK, that explains your 100 posts over the last couple of days and the burying of my rally thread every night!









Way to go Jim!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

dpthomasjr said:


> Wow!
> Dude.....do you have an internet connection in your bathroom?


Even though he has a outback and if he internet connection in your bathroom? (Ha Ha)
when does he have time for other things









Congratulations Jim!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3ME said:


> Wow!
> Dude.....do you have an internet connection in your bathroom?


Actually...

Yes, he does!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3ME said:


> Wow!
> Dude.....do you have an INTERNET connection in your bathroom?


You don't?









Kidding aside...thanks for all the kind words. If is wasn't such a great place to read information and being able to learn great stuff, I would have stopped long ago.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow!
> Dude.....do you have an INTERNET connection in your bathroom?


You don't?









Kidding aside...thanks for all the kind words. If is wasn't such a great place to read information and being able to learn great stuff, I would have stopped long ago.
[/quote]

the great place isn't the bathroom for real is it. Well anyway, 8000 more and strong.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

You're a real asset to this forum. Thank you so much!

BTW...wireless networks ARE for bathroom access and having bites of dinner between forum posts.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Morgueman said:


> You're a real asset to this forum. Thank you so much!
> 
> BTW...wireless networks ARE for bathroom access and having bites of dinner between forum posts.


not many would admit that!


----------

